# Sunday Times: Ulster Bank to end Free Banking



## Lightning (15 Jan 2012)

The Sunday Times today reports that Ulster Bank are about to close their free banking current account product. This was the last, condition-free, free banking product on the market. 

Ulster will start to charge similar fees to BoI and AIB apparently. The full details are not yet disclosed. 

There are still plenty of ways to get free banking if you can stick to the T&C's as per the current account best buy thread.


----------



## Knuttell (15 Jan 2012)

Is this for new current accounts or for all current a/cs?


----------



## Lightning (15 Jan 2012)

Knuttell said:


> Is this for new current accounts or for all current a/cs?



Nobody knows for certain. 

The Sunday Times article seemed to imply that it would be for all current accounts. 

Ulster Bank have not yet commented on the reports.


----------



## Time (15 Jan 2012)

Good job I am closing my account soon.


----------



## theresa1 (15 Jan 2012)

Glad I didnt bother moving to them and stuck with BOI playing the '9 transactions game' every quarter.


----------



## MysticX (15 Jan 2012)

Mmm,
I'll be watching this closely.
I have online banking with all 3 and I think UB is the best (AIB comes a close second and BOI is considerably behind both of them).
I'll give NIB some consideration but as long as the conditions aren't too ridiculous I'll probably stick with them.


----------



## mcloving (15 Jan 2012)

I was originally with halifax for the visa debit card, then transferred to ulster when halifax withdrew from ireland. Is it only PTSB who has visa debit other than ulster. 

I couldn't bare going back to the dreaded laser card!


----------



## serotoninsid (15 Jan 2012)

mcloving said:


> I was originally with halifax for the visa debit card, then transferred to ulster when halifax withdrew from ireland. Is it only PTSB who has visa debit other than ulster.


Same as that...


mcloving said:


> I couldn't bare going back to the dreaded laser card!


Laser is being phased out - and that process is well underway.


----------



## ajapale (15 Jan 2012)

Ulster ditched the laser card a couple of years ago. Its visa debit now.


----------



## pudds (15 Jan 2012)

Not surprised as I could see this coming and took a lot longer than I expected though luckily.   Have a PTSB account now thanks to NR  as I left a small amount in it.  Wait and see what is the best option now.

I thought the fee free banking was compulsory by government so that oap's and vulnerable folk  would not stash cash at home.  This is going to put a lot of them right off trying to track their account in order to avoid fee's.


----------



## Knuttell (15 Jan 2012)

pudds said:


> I thought the fee free banking was compulsory by government so that oap's and vulnerable folk  would not stash cash at home.  This is going to put a lot of them right off trying to track their account in order to avoid fee's.



My Dad has free banking with BOI as he is now a pensioner,I think its called a golden years a/c or some such anyway it has no hoop jumping and you qualify for free banking when you hit 60.

http://personalbanking.bankofireland.com/current-accounts/golden-years-account/


----------



## pudds (16 Jan 2012)

Knuttell said:


> My Dad has free banking with BOI as he is now a pensioner,I think its called a golden years a/c or some such anyway it has no hoop jumping and you qualify for free banking when you hit 60.
> 
> http://personalbanking.bankofireland.com/current-accounts/golden-years-account/




thanks for that....... might well be the way to go. I'll wait and see what the new t & c's will be for  Ulster Bank a/c's before jumping ship.


----------



## IsleOfMan (17 Jan 2012)

The only reason I have stayed with the Ulster Bank is for their free banking. When something goes wrong with these lads it is a nightmare trying to sort out. In fact, I have a fixed account maturing with them soon and I want to top it up a little. The last time I tried to do this it caused them endless problems. They even lost the cheque I gave them that has never been found.
Rather than go through this agin I will actually close my account, put it back in my current account and then re-open it, such is the lack of confidence that I have in them not to mess things up.


----------



## moonman (22 Feb 2012)

ie just read ulster bank fees and charges i couldnt find anything about free banking for oaps like boi and aib (i think ?) have. but i read that if one keeps their acct in the black there is no monthly fee or direct debit fees etc . anyone got experiance of the above thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Lightning (22 Feb 2012)

moonman said:


> ie just read ulster bank fees and charges i couldnt find anything about free banking for oaps like boi and aib (i think ?) have. but i read that if one keeps their acct in the black there is no monthly fee or direct debit fees etc . anyone got experiance of the above thanks in anticipation.



Ulster Bank currently have free banking for everyone including OAP's.


----------



## McGann (22 Feb 2012)

I have a offset mortgage with Ulster which is linked to my facility 'current' account, any one know does this apply to this account also


----------



## moonman (22 Feb 2012)

ciaran t thanks for that info, just one last thing is that if one keeps the account in the black which for me would be ok .


----------



## elcato (23 Feb 2012)

> ...  just one last thing is that if one keeps the account in the black which for me would be ok


Given that UB have not officially announced an end to free banking, I guess we'll have to wait on any T&C,


----------

